# r34 tail lights on 240



## rubin (Jan 9, 2004)

ne1 kno if it is possible to fit the skyline r34 tail lights onto a 89-94 240sx??


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Dude, please SEARCH!!! Custom stuff like this has been posted numerous times!!! Ill make this short.......It is possible to do ANYTHING if you are willing to invest lots of time and MUCHO $$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

What's with noobs typing in jibberish? If you have a question, do us the courtesy of typing complete sentences (this ne1 shit is so annoying to read).


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

I think people should be banned or slapped for asking such broad and general questions such as "can I fit this into this"... 

You can fit a Ferrari engine in Civic if you have the $$$... *then again, no, because the engine would #1 be worth more then damn car and #2 would take up the entire chasis to hold it! hehe... LOL. 

Cheers,
KaOz.


----------



## rubin (Jan 9, 2004)

wut ta fuk m i supposed to search??? i searched "r34 back on 240" "r34 tail on 240" wut else mr einstein?

fine let me make this simple.. what is the width of the back wheels? and how far is the back trunk to the wheels?

n ill write my sentences neway i want.. ne1 got a problem wid that too bad


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

1) There is no need for swearing on this or any other forum - so grow up.
2) The reason we find it comical to ask such a question is: EXAMPLE > If you want Lamborghini style doors on your 240 - you can do it, if you want a Chey Bel-Air Front Grill on your 240 - you can do it, if you want any form of custom fabrication - because it is custom, YOU CAN DO IT! So, to ask if you can put "this in that"... is an easy question to answer: YES. *So now you're stuck with trying to figure out the costs and locating parts... right?* So why not ask more specific questions.
3) This is a forum - not a L33T CLASS!!!... Write proper English so that people can understand you. Also, if you want people to take you seriously, I suggest starting off with an attitude change and moving onto some spelling classes.

Cheers,
KaOz.

P.S. If you have a problem with that, take it up with the Admin. Thx.


----------



## jdawg (Apr 10, 2003)

dude you guys are gay, the guy just asked a simple question if you dont want to answer it then dont reply back. And yes, i've seen skyline taillights on 240's, some guy around where i live has them, next time i see him i'll ask him about them


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

The question is too simple to answer... and quite dumb if you ask me.

He asked if he could do a custom job of fitting Skyline taillights in a 240... well, YES is the answer we all gave... 

Maybe if he asked for technical help and such, we could offer it to him, but to ask such a vague question - don't expect sympathy from me let alone other Nissan enthusiates.

Cheers,
KaOz.


----------



## rubin (Jan 9, 2004)

what i want is more than just the headlights.. i want to fit the flared skyline fenders onto the back of the 240 as well

i want to know if the whole flared region will fit where the back fenders are on the 240

i need to know the distance from the door to the wheel well, wheel well to back of bumper and the wheelbase


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

No, the fender flares from the Skyline (R32 - I'm assuming) will not fit the 240's chasis without extensive custom fabrication.

We will be selling R32 body panels and various parts.

Contact me for more info.

Cheers,
KaOz.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Wish I could post a pic of a car on Yahoo Japan that was a 180SX (US 240SX hatchback) with a complete R32 front end. Looked kinda gheto IMO, but it can be done. Would it be worth it though?


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

uh i started a thread about this in the 240 section a while ago. and the reason people are flamed around here are for asking stupid ass questions when they could read all about it by just searching it. it gets old answering the same questions 1000 times.


----------



## jdawg (Apr 10, 2003)

well then dont read them or reply its that simple... and yo dude, i talked to the guy last night that had it done and he said that all the work wouldnt even be worth your time... lol

o ya, and do u live in florida? b/c i could hook u up with people that could possibly do it if you have $$, prety much its way to much work for one person..


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

when they flood the forums with useless already answered questions it can get pretty annoying.


----------

